# US Justice Dept. Investigates IT Hiring Practices



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...0832.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection



> The inquiry is focused on whether companies, particularly in the technology sector, have agreed not to recruit each others' employees in ways that violate antitrust law. Specifically, the probe is looking into whether the companies' hiring practices are costing skilled computer engineers and other workers opportunities to change jobs for higher pay or better benefits.


.


----------

